# Lease Help



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

I am an experienced hunter who is having trouble finding a lease for one opening. Does anyone have or know of any openings for this year? I am looking for a decent place with decent members but am having trouble finding a place without having to be in a group.I bow hunt and rifle hunt and wanna hunt tx instead of having to go to minnesota every year.I love pre-season lease work and dont mind paying to get on a decent place.P.M. me or call if you could help me,thanks alot. Chris 832-425-1482(leave mess if no answer)


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

someone hook chris up so i can get some meat for the winter,,,


----------



## Cory70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have some openings in the hill country, if you are interested, pm me.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

PM sent


----------

